# RDG - Resource Development Group



## System (18 May 2011)

Resource Development Group Limited (RDG) has been incorporated to build a leading vertically integrated Australian based resource and mining services business that offers integrated engineering and project management solutions within the Australian resource and mining services sector.

http://www.resdevgroup.com.au


----------

